# 20" vs. 26" was ist das Bessere Trialrad?



## Schevron (17. April 2005)

Also, mich würde ja mal folgendes gerne wissen:
was ist denn von den beiden das bessere rad. Nicht das es hier um eine kaufentscheidung gehen würde oder so. einfach nur interessehalber.
Man hört immer so viel: 
20" is leichter, aber mit 26" kann man bessere sachen machen, höher springen (was ich nicht wirklich verstehe weil ich das was ich als größere ausgangshöhe hab, ja auch höher ziehn muß um über die kante zu kommen *hm, oda net???*
wie auch immer. Zerreißt euch gerne mal über das thema, ich bin mal gespannt.
Würd mich echt mal interessieren was so die mehrheit darüber denkt.


----------



## MrTrial (17. April 2005)

Ich hohl mir schonmal Popcorn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. April 2005)

so, ich fang einfach mal an und bahaupte: mitm 26" kann man dank der großen räder vieel leichter nen trackstand machen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. April 2005)

also damit Mr trial nicht umsonst popcorn machen muss, zettel ich jetzt einfach ma streit an und sage. 20" stinkt zum himmel, voll die wixxe.
26" auch, auch kacke.

bitte fangt an mich zu beschimpfen.....ich steh auf sowas....


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. April 2005)

28" rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrTrial (18. April 2005)




----------



## trialsrider (18. April 2005)

Da der Trialsmax ne feige sau ist und es nicht dabei belassen hat nur die 20" er zu Dissen mach ich das jetzt richtig!!!  

Also so nen kack wie nen 20" Teil käm mir ja nie ins Haus was will ich denn mit nem Kinderfahrrad?? Da hätte ich auch mein Puky von früher weiter fahren können! Ausserdem sobald man mit so nem Teil irgendwo aufkreuzt weiss doch schon jeder: "Oh guck mal der kann nicht ganz richtig im Kopf sein der fährt mit nem Kinderrad!" "Der springt bestimmt gleich dumm wie er ist volle galotte gegen die Tischtennisplatte!  " Und 26" sieht geiler aus, ist maskuliener und man erahnt nicht direkt was abgeht! Das gilt natürlich besonders für so tolle Menschen wie mich die Mtb "Trial" fahren! (mit Sattel  )   
So ich hoffe das war jetzt ein anreitz!  


gruß!
Martin


----------



## ph1L (18. April 2005)

Ja da haste recht 26er sind eh nur zum posen!  

/EDIT Habe gerade bemerkt dass ich selber eins fahre und ziehe meine Aussage zurück lasse sie aber trotzdem mal im raum stehen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. April 2005)

also mitm 26 kannste sicher nich höher und weiter, das kommt aufn rider und nich aufs bike an
und die höhe die du beim springen zurücklegst is gleich. aufm 26er stehste halt am anfang bissel höher, auf der kante oben biste aber auch bissel höher, was sogarn vorteil is da die erdanziehungskraft ja mit der entfernung zur erde abnimmt!


----------



## ph1L (18. April 2005)

Und schon wieder hat Koxx ein neues Verkaufsargument für's Vinco


----------



## Renegado (18. April 2005)

Aber mittlerweile bauen die Namenhaften Formen so das sich von der Geometrie (Tretlagerhöhe etc.) sich kaum vom 20" sich trennen... Aber ich find 24" is am geilsten *lach* Nej aber wenn dan 26" nichts gegen die 20" Trialer und BMXer da draußen aber das sind doch wirklich Kinderräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. April 2005)

jungs fahrt doch einfach beides dann wisst ihr was iss.

tut mir leid aber so n blödes gesülze geht mir aufn sack.


----------



## chri§ (18. April 2005)

jeder so wie er es mag und gut is. is doch schön, dass man wählen kann.
dieses kinderrad gelaber is eh nur schwachsinn. jedes hat die einen vor- bzw. nachteile. ich persönlich mag 26" auch lieber.


----------



## ph1L (18. April 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> jungs fahrt doch einfach beides dann wisst ihr was iss.
> 
> tut mir leid aber so n blödes gesülze geht mir aufn sack.



Jo Sebo,
haste eigentlich recht ist vergeudeter webspace auf kosten vom IBC Forum.


----------



## aramis (18. April 2005)

Scheißfrage. Scheißantworten. Scheißthread.

Ich steh ja eher auf shaven.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (18. April 2005)

ara 4 president !


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. April 2005)

alter jungs, ich kann dazu nur den altbeweretn spruch bringen.
nicht so viel übers bie nachdenken, stattdessen lieber mla vor de tür gehn und mla n bißchen trialen gehn....
wie wärs erstmal mit trialen lernen, bevor man sich solche sorgen macht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (19. April 2005)

hmmm...keine 20" vertreter?

20" ruuuuules!

und wenn hier schon jemand vom posen redet sag ich mal das man mit der kleinen reibn (ein hoch auf österreich ) um einiges besser posen kann...

so! bin jetzt bereit mit exkrementen beworfen zu werden.


----------



## Schevron (19. April 2005)

ach ja, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt =)
is doch immer wieder  lustig wie die leute dann aufeinander los gehen.

Ich finds göttlich.
Sebo, net böse sein. Ich fands nur mal lustig wie man doch mit einer so einfachen frage so viel diskussionen und Agressionspotential wecken kann


----------



## kochikoch (19. April 2005)

ich steht total auf 26", weil ich ein ganz besonderes habe!  

begründung: wenn ich mal zu wenig luft im reifen oder mal nen platten habe, dann ist das immer nur unten so, oben gehts.


----------



## MrTrial (19. April 2005)

> /EDIT Habe gerade bemerkt dass ich selber eins fahre und ziehe meine Aussage zurück lasse sie aber trotzdem mal im raum stehen


Bestimmt das geilste _EDIT_ des Jahres! *haumichwech*


----------



## ph1L (19. April 2005)

Tja musste halt bisschen humor in den Thread bringen
aber weiter oben gabs wohl Leute die das net gecheckt haben


----------



## Lanoss (19. April 2005)

Ich habe gelesen das man erst ab 24" geschlechtsreif wird!


----------



## Lanoss (19. April 2005)

http://kunden.mig.info/kroell/?n=Trialer&v=26 Zoll


----------



## MrTrial (20. April 2005)

*lol*
"Habemus 26 inch rocking Papam"


----------



## Kadara (20. April 2005)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> http://kunden.mig.info/kroell/?n=Trialer&v=26 Zoll



Sorry, aber dein Link stimmt nicht ganz. Hier ist der richtige Link  .


----------



## MrTrial (20. April 2005)

_"Wenn es darauf ankommt, ist er knochenhart"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. April 2005)

Mein Lieblings Vergleich... Lupo Cup = MTB 
                                   Formel 1 = 20"

oder große Bike kleiner PiMo
kleines Bike...großer PiMo

...aber wie sicherlich alle 26" mir jetzt weissss machen wollen...bla bla...azud die Technik kommt es an...und soweiter.... aber so müsst ihr euch ja auch rechtfertigen, denn power hat keiner ausser vielleicht Kenny...die andern 26" Fahren, die schummel sich ja nur mit Technik und null POWER, Tschiii oder ähnliches durch die Sektionen....

Also an alle 20" Genies da drausen... wo wir sind ist vorne und wenn wir hinten sind...na dann ist da halt vorne.... 

MfG
Marco


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. April 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Lieblings Vergleich... Lupo Cup = MTB
> Formel 1 = 20"
> 
> oder große Bike kleiner PiMo
> ...



jaa man, das ist ein geiler vergleich. ganz genauso sehe ich das auch.   

Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. April 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> alle 26" mir jetzt weissss machen wollen...bla bla...azud die Technik kommt es an...und soweiter.... aber so müsst ihr euch ja auch rechtfertigen, denn power hat keiner ausser vielleicht Kenny...die andern 26" Fahren, die schummel sich ja nur mit Technik und null POWER, Tschiii oder ähnliches durch die Sektionen....
> 
> Also an alle 20" Genies da drausen... wo wir sind ist vorne und wenn wir hinten sind...na dann ist da halt vorne....
> 
> ...




Finde auch das beim 20" viel mehr Power dahinter steckt. Wenn man beim 26" das Tippen raus hat wird nur noch getippt das sieht man fast in den ganzen 26" Videos. Nichts gegen das Tippen oder die die es machen. Aber mit nem 20" muss man meistens durch Bunnyhop die Hinternisse bewältigen und das kostet mehr Kraft als Tippen und es dauert auch länger bis man höheres Zeug hochkommt. Ein Beispiel davon  gibt es bei uns in Chemnitz. Der Typ hat null Kraft und seine Hinternisse kommt er nur mit einer Technik hoch und das ist Tippen. Man muss sich bloß mal die 20" an der Weltspitze angucken das sind nur Kraftpakete z.B. Ross und Hösel usw. Also wie gesagt jeder sollte sich für das entscheiden mit was er am besten zurecht kommt und dazu stehen aber 20" ist halt immer noch am geilsten


----------



## kochikoch (21. April 2005)

obwohl ich 26" fahre stimme ich dem thema der kraft zu, hatte mal ein 20" das hat mich nicht vertragen können und dann bin ich wieder auf 26" umgestiegen weil man da weniger mit kraft fahren kann.

obwohl ich behaupte setze immer noch sehr viel die kraft meiner 93 kg ein  

naja außer jetzt vielleicht mal und die nächsten 6 wochen  

aber bei liegenden kabeltrommeln ist meist nicht viel mit tippen da kommt auch wieder der gute alte bunnyhop zum einsatz  da sieht man dann auch welcher 26" fahrer ordentlich seine stullen gegessen hat

ich glaube jedes rad hat vor und nachteile  

und die spitzen verkneif ich mir lol


----------



## trialsrider (21. April 2005)

Ach jungs trialt doch mal mit nem Mtb-mit Federgabel das ist schwer!
Das gibt muckis!  

Und nicht das rumhüpfen mit Kinderrädern!   
Und wegen 20" mehr Kraft und 26"Zoll mehr Technik.....
da sieht man es wieder....die die es mit dem Kopf machen und graziös über die Hindernisse hinweg schweben das sind die 26" und die die als Kraftpackete mit dem Bike durch die Wand wollen das sind die kleinen 20"   


Macht weiter so jungs! Macht echt laune!   


Gruß an alle (auch an die kleinen)
Martin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. April 2005)

ey jungs, soviel zu thema vorurteile.....
polen klauen alle autos, türken stinken nach knopblauch, italiener arbeiten nix, amis sind alle fett, in england regnets nur, 26"er tippen nur, und haben kein power, 20" tippen nix, haben voll power, und so wieter....
naja ich sag nur soviel dazu, der tommy hat mal mitm 20" 8Paleten auf Hr getippt.
ich mache mit nem MTB sidehop auf 8paleten....bzw. 7 sidehop aufs HR
verkehrte welt?! es kommt nich aufs bike drauf an, sondern auf den fahrer, falls jem denkt MTBler haben keine power, dem kann cih gerne mal ein foto von mir schicken......   dann sind die o.g. vorurteile weg....   also oben ohne versteht sich.
also hirn ausschalten ud lieber mla trialen gehen hilft meistens mehr.
also nicht hier große sprüche kloppen, jungs.....


----------



## biketrialer (21. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ey jungs, soviel zu thema vorurteile.....
> polen klauen alle autos, türken stinken nach knopblauch, italiener arbeiten nix, amis sind alle fett, in england regnets nur, 26"er tippen nur, und haben kein power, 20" tippen nix, haben voll power, und so wieter....
> naja ich sag nur soviel dazu, der tommy hat mal mitm 20" 8Paleten auf Hr getippt.
> ich mache mit nem MTB sidehop auf 8paleten....bzw. 7 sidehop aufs HR
> ...


----------



## kochikoch (21. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ey jungs, soviel zu thema vorurteile.....
> polen klauen alle autos, türken stinken nach knopblauch, italiener arbeiten nix, amis sind alle fett, in england regnets nur, 26"er tippen nur, und haben kein power, 20" tippen nix, haben voll power, und so wieter....
> naja ich sag nur soviel dazu, der tommy hat mal mitm 20" 8Paleten auf Hr getippt.
> ich mache mit nem MTB sidehop auf 8paleten....bzw. 7 sidehop aufs HR
> ...




rrr oben ohne bitte rasier dir vorher die brust und reibe dich mit öl ein


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. April 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

>


willst du mit mir gehen?  
bitte an kreuzen:
0 ja
0 nein
0 vielleicht
0 ich überlegs mir nochmal


nix für ungut....

ein gesundes selbstbewusstsein kann nciht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (21. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> willst du mit mir gehen?
> bitte an kreuzen:
> 0 ja
> 0 nein
> ...



die betonung liegt auf "gesund"....................................................


----------



## Scrat (21. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ey jungs, soviel zu thema vorurteile.....
> ...amis sind alle fett...
> ...dem kann cih gerne mal ein foto von mir schicken...
> ...also oben ohne versteht sich...



Aber hält Dich dann nicht jeder für'n Ami?

SCNR, Thomas


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. April 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hält Dich dann nicht jeder für'n Ami?
> 
> SCNR, Thomas


ja deswegen ja.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ey jungs, soviel zu thema vorurteile.....
> polen klauen alle autos, türken stinken nach knopblauch, italiener arbeiten nix, amis sind alle fett, in england regnets nur, 26"er tippen nur, und haben kein power, 20" tippen nix, haben voll power, und so wieter....
> naja ich sag nur soviel dazu, der tommy hat mal mitm 20" 8Paleten auf Hr getippt.
> ich mache mit nem MTB sidehop auf 8paleten....bzw. 7 sidehop aufs HR
> ...



jaa man!!    also ich sag nur eins dazu.....26" fahrer haben keine kraft?! 20" fahrer sind tiere?! das glaub ich nicht.....guckt euch mal max und mich an.....bei uns ist das genau anders herum....stimmts max?? ich sag nur lauch....   

Jan


----------



## kochikoch (21. April 2005)

also mein rechter arm ist viel dicker als mein linker und das liegt net am 26"


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ey jungs, soviel zu thema vorurteile.....
> polen klauen alle autos, türken stinken nach knopblauch, italiener arbeiten nix, amis sind alle fett, in england regnets nur, 26"er tippen nur, und haben kein power, 20" tippen nix, haben voll power, und so wieter....
> naja ich sag nur soviel dazu, der tommy hat mal mitm 20" 8Paleten auf Hr getippt.
> ich mache mit nem MTB sidehop auf 8paleten....bzw. 7 sidehop aufs HR
> ...





Das Bild brauchst du uns gar nicht schicken das seh ich in deinem Avatar  
Also wie gesagt wollte das mit der Kraft auch nicht auf alle 26"er beziehen hab auch schon genung Ausnahmen gesehen z.B. zur Dresdensession. Der Thread ist auch wirklich sinnlos und läuft auch auf nicht gescheites hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (22. April 2005)

ich fahre nur Treter mit dem 26" weil ich es viel geiler finde als tippen. Aber na ja jeder so wie er es braucht. Ich finde halt wenn man auf das HR will ist tippen wie bescheis-sen. Direkt aufs HR geht nur mit Bunny egal ob Treter oder Roller.
Zum Thema Tier sein, ein Profie Gewichtheber mit 60 kg Körpermasse drückt 200 kg auf der Bank!!! Nicht die Masse die man sieht sondern die Kraft die in dir steckt zählt!!! Wenn du ein Tier bist musst du deine eigene Masse auch mit auf die Höhe bringen und da reicht oft die Schnellkraft nicht aus.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. April 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> also mein rechter arm ist viel dicker als mein linker und das liegt net am 26"


----------



## kochikoch (22. April 2005)

du hast mich erwischt


----------



## Schevron (22. April 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread ist auch wirklich sinnlos und läuft auch auf nicht gescheites hinaus.



Genau das hatte ich doch auch mit dem Threat gemeint   
einfach ein bißchen diskutieren, spaß haben und die leute können sich hier auslassen und ihre agressionen los werden und flamen dann net so in den anderen threats.
Also ich les hier immer gern =)
weiter so


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Mai 2005)




----------

